# Art & Illustration of all types



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws

I love all types of art.  

Although, I don't understand how some "artists" can get paid hundreds of thousands of dollars for the same things a toddler can do on canvas.


----------



## Compost




----------



## Compost




----------



## Michelle420

Toffeenut Baconsmuggler same for me that's not the kind of art I like. I am not able to name artists or their backgrounds but when I have gone to art museums I like historical art landscapes and portraits.

But I like cartoon art, digital art atc. I like flowers, home interior, home exterior illustraion.


----------



## Orangecat




----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

MORRIS GRAVES -- "Bird Experiencing Light".

I love the artists of the "Northwest School".


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws

Orangecat said:


> View attachment 608189



Looks like a nightmare I had last night!


----------



## Orangecat

Toffeenut Baconsmuggler said:


> Looks like a nightmare I had last night!


They get weirder...


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420

If I know the Artist I will say but sometimes I don't know it.
Janet Hill


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

Michelle420 said:


>


Lovely.  Looks like Japanese sumi-e painting.


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## lg325




----------



## EvilCat Breath

Journey
Dakota and her children

Zulu on Christmas Day


----------



## Brick Gold

10 Most Famous 19th Century Paintings - Artst
					

The 19th century was a time in which many artists began to produce notable works using various new methods of painting. Impressionist artists often left the comfort and solitude of their studios to venture out into public or to a distant location to paint a landscape. France was the epicenter...



					www.artst.org


----------



## Brick Gold

19th Century
					






					americanart.si.edu


----------



## frigidweirdo

Toffeenut Baconsmuggler said:


> I love all types of art.
> 
> Although, I don't understand how some "artists" can get paid hundreds of thousands of dollars for the same things a toddler can do on canvas.



Like anything else, people are looking to make a massive profit out of it. So they buy things from "known artists" hoping that their investment will pay off in the future.


----------



## Brick Gold

frigidweirdo said:


> Like anything else, people are looking to make a massive profit out of it. So they buy things from "known artists" hoping that their investment will pay off in the future.


The problem with industrial "art" is that it is equates the notion of what is visually pleasing as an automatic admission into what is considered art.  And while a piece might possess all the qualities of a painting, and creative endeavor, it is truly in the end, nothing but an excersize in geometry and mathematics, better left on an architects desk than an artists portfolio.  Its there though and will always be, reminding us of what happens with soulless machine has the reigns of power.

So, a man that can paint shapes pleasing to the eye with a good grasp of spatial and color skills can basically sell a fast food paper sack for millions a day after he painted it.  Is that art?

The great lesson of 20th century artists is that you can sell anything as art so long as it is visually pleasing, even a mud splatter.


----------



## frigidweirdo

Brick Gold said:


> The problem with industrial "art" is that it is equates the notion of what is visually pleasing as an automatic admission into what is considered art.  And while a piece might possess all the qualities of a painting, and creative endeavor, it is truly in the end, nothing but an excersize in geometry and mathematics, better left on an architects desk than an artists portfolio.  Its there though and will always be, reminding us of what happens with soulless machine has the reigns of power.
> 
> So, a man that can paint shapes pleasing to the eye with a good grasp of spatial and color skills can basically sell a fast food paper sack for millions a day after he painted it.  Is that art?
> 
> The great lesson of 20th century artists is that you can sell anything as art so long as it is visually pleasing, even a mud splatter.



Well, art is human creativity. And whether it's good or not is subjective. It really depends what you think makes for good art.

I knew a guy into photography. He takes pictures of shadows, enters competitions and things, and it as arrogant as hell about his work and others. 

Really he can decide what is "good art" as much as anyone else. The discussion about what is "good art" is really half the point of art in the first place.


----------



## Brick Gold

__





						The Raising of Lazarus | LACMA Collections
					

The Raising of Lazarus, Rembrandt van Rijn (Netherlands, Leiden, 1606-1669), Holland, circa 1630-1632, Paintings, Oil on panel, Throughout his life Rembrandt treated the stories and parables of the Old and New Testaments in accessible, familiar images.




					collections.lacma.org


----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325

Putins  reward


----------



## April

Art of all types.. this lamp tho..

1930s moon lamp..


----------



## lg325




----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## Natural Citizen

The con artist....


----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## lg325




----------



## Compost




----------



## Brick Gold




----------



## April

Raindrops captured with ultra slow motion camera.
By Norwegian photographer Ronny Tertnes...


----------



## lg325

*From a conservative artist in Utah.                      

 *


----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325

Ukrainian Easter eggs as an art of resistance     Art as Resistance. Interesting article on easter eggs


----------



## Michelle420

This one was called "Pasadena Housewife"


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## Michelle420

Vintage Vogue 1971


----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Ringel05

Richard Estes, one of the fathers of photo-realism painting.


----------



## April

April said:


> Raindrops captured with ultra slow motion camera.
> By Norwegian photographer Ronny Tertnes...
> 
> View attachment 631041
> View attachment 631042
> View attachment 631043
> View attachment 631044
> View attachment 631046


More from this phenomenal photographer..


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325

*Florida before the urban sprawl.                                                                                               

 *


----------



## lg325




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## lg325




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Hellbilly




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325

Diego Valazquez paintings.


----------



## lg325

*Another painting by Valazquez. I wonder if young girls dressed this way on a daily bases.*


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325

*Alot of folks I know stick up their nose at wildlife art but I really like it.  *


----------



## lg325

I have seen scenes like this in real life I guess that is why I like them.


----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## frigidweirdo

I've been using Midjourney. AI "art".


----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

Toffeenut Baconsmuggler said:


> I love all types of art.
> 
> Although, I don't understand how some "artists" can get paid hundreds of thousands of dollars for the same things a toddler can do on canvas.


Seattle's Mark Tobey got pretty well known and one of the styles he used, he called "white writing".  Can't say I loved his work.  I didn't hate it.


----------



## Compost

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Seattle's Mark Tobey got pretty well known and one of the styles he used, he called "white writing".  Can't say I loved his work.  I didn't hate it.
> View attachment 702672


Looks like a close up of pig hair.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

Compost said:


> Looks like a close up of pig hair.


Yeah, probably.  The white writing style had a lot of different looks to it.  That was just the one that caught my eye when I typed it in my search engine.

Here's one I like that I think was inspired by the work of Paul Horiuchi.  It's similar to some of Horiuchi's work.  Tobey and Horiuchi were good friends.


----------



## Compost




----------



## Compost

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Yeah, probably.  The white writing style had a lot of different looks to it.  That was just the one that caught my eye when I typed it in my search engine.


You just never know where artists might get their inspiration!


----------



## beautress

Fiber art, quilting, and lately, with trees and leaves.


----------



## beautress

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Seattle's Mark Tobey got pretty well known and one of the styles he used, he called "white writing".  Can't say I loved his work.  I didn't hate it.
> View attachment 702672






I wonder if that's the same Mr. Tobey that I took art classes in--one in sculpture, the other in pottery-making and ceramics. One class was at Casper College in Wyoming, and the other was at Linn Benton Community College six or seven years later, Albany Oregon. By some strange reason, Mr. Tobey got another job in Oregon a year or two before my husband got a transfer from Casper to Oregon. I thought it was coincidence. The above work is fascinating and I see quizzical stick people enjoying the dance of life.  The combination of cool and warm neutrals adds a distinct dimension to the work, imho. Whoa!


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

beautress said:


> View attachment 702692
> 
> I wonder if that's the same Mr. Tobey that I took art classes in--one in sculpture, the other in pottery-making and ceramics. One class was at Casper College in Wyoming, and the other was at Linn Benton Community College six or seven years later, Albany Oregon. By some strange reason, Mr. Tobey got another job in Oregon a year or two before my husband got a transfer from Casper to Oregon. I thought it was coincidence. The above work is fascinating and I see quizzical stick people enjoying the dance of life.  The combination of cool and warm neutrals adds a distinct dimension to the work, imho. Whoa!






It's hard to say.  He died in Switzerland in 1976.  Does he look familiar?

The only teaching I am reading about him doing is at the Cornish School in Seattle.  I don't read about him doing any sculpting or ceramics.


----------



## lg325

Anyone know the artist?  I can't makeout the name.


----------



## Michelle420

Eddie Chan


----------



## lg325

Michelle420 said:


> Eddie Chan


Without movement ,sound or words it tells a story. I love it.


----------



## InableShop

Michelle420 said:


>


Beautiful.


----------



## lg325




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Ringo




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## InableShop

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> MORRIS GRAVES -- "Bird Experiencing Light".
> 
> I love the artists of the "Northwest School".
> 
> View attachment 608196


wow , so beautiful.


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

From Frances Brundage


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------

